# Blue Mk-101 Pro24 Wet Tile Saw?



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I am looking at getting a bigger tile saw and i found advertised an mk-101pro24 with the stand and cutting kit on craigslist for 500 bucks that is in great condition as far as the pics look

However it's blue and has a BD barranca symbol on it....though the motor has MK stamped on the motor plate. Does that mean it was just their rental grade or....? Is this still worth the coin? Is that still a baldor motor on it?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

that's definitely a MK and worth the $500.
it looks clean and in good shape.
only bad thing is its a heavy saw but its a beast !


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a beauty!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

The only ones I've ever seen that are blue are usually parked in Lowe's ready to cut the occasional tile for some shmoe.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ceramictec said:


> that's definitely a MK and worth the $500.
> it looks clean and in good shape.
> only bad thing is its a heavy saw but its a beast !


Brian, were you absent in class when I explained how easy it is to remove the motor assembly on an MK-101. Do you have a doctor's slip?


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

does anyone know whats the nature of the relationship between barranca and MK?

Looking closer the motor is manufactured by Leeson. Is this going to be a decent motor?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

HS345 said:


> Brian, were you absent in class when I explained how easy it is to remove the motor assembly on an MK-101. Do you have a doctor's slip?


what does that have to do with anything ? :confused1:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

john5mt said:


> does anyone know whats the nature of the relationship between barranca and MK?
> 
> Looking closer the motor is manufactured by Leeson. Is this going to be a decent motor?


Leeson is a good motor. Baldor is also a great motor and I'm sure MK knows a good motor.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ceramictec said:


> what does that have to do with anything ? :confused1:


You were commenting on how heavy the MK is. Removing the motor assembly makes it just as light as any other saw. It takes no more time than taking apart and setting up the *massively *under powered DeWalt. :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

john5mt said:


> does anyone know whats the nature of the relationship between barranca and MK?


They sell barranca blades at dal, but not MK saws?


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Well i went and picked it up. I guess MK bought barranca 4 years ago. And decided to build saws with the BD name on it for a while. I never heard of barranca before but doing some research online they look like they were into the jewelry industry but also had big tools.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

john5mt said:


> does anyone know whats the nature of the relationship between barranca and MK?
> 
> Looking closer the motor is manufactured by Leeson. Is this going to be a decent motor?



Leeson is a strong motor--I've got 19 years and tens of thousands of cuts on that motor


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been eyeing up an Imer like Angus has. Its on display at Conestoga Tile at the prodesk... I try to pretend its not there but the urge is overwhelming :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> I've been eyeing up an Imer like Angus has


...and like the one you used on my job? :whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> ...and like the one you used on my job? :whistling


Actually they have both sizes there... Its a tossup but if I get the one you have then you'd make me bring MY saw to your jobs :laughing::laughing:


----------

